# Its Friday...



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Still wearing my new arrival:



As mentioned earlier the pic was taken partly in the style of most web pics ive seen of Doxas, ie you cover up what model it is with the hands... lol.







That way only an expert knows what model youve got... hmmmm....









yes its a Doxa Sharkhunter 250, early T marked dial and one of 2000 limited edition (all Doxas as limited editions it seems... until an almost identical one comes out that also limited, like I said only true officianados can tell em apart!)


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Still Landmaster









Holding steady at +8 sec/day for the past week


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er Hakim it looks a bit naked... you got it on rubber?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

This one,










when I get home from work.

MIKE


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JonW Posted Today, 07:03 AM
> 
> Er Hakim it looks a bit naked... you got it on rubber?










No! This is one time when I have to agree with you Jon. Metal all the way!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

My late grandfather's Seiko 6119 dated April 1975.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Superocean this morning


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Probably the RLT chronometer


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Had this one on since Wednesday, planning to keep it that way over the weekend:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*Still* the SMP


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It's the brushed barnacle again for me today


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Given the RLT17 a rest today and gone for this..










Runs a bit fast, (haven't got a rolex style tool to open her up), but otherwise a nice little watch.

Rich


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Still wearing










But there are, all going according to plan, two new arrivals expected soon - ish!! ............


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

seiko6139 said:


> My late grandfather's Seiko 6119 dated April 1975.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am wearing exactly the same as you at the moment. Don't know what year mine is though, as it came with an incorrect caseback (6309). Lovely dial colour though.

And after I finish lugging PCs around, on will go the 6105









Photo (and watch !) courtesy of our genial host, Mr. T.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

These two so far









On the right.....

*Omega Seamaster Professional 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, c1992*


















and on the left....

*RLT-20, FE 5611 17 Jewels*


















As usual will no doubt change to something else later


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This today


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

This Â£25 winner today


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

todays


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Wearing my new arrival today.

*Seiko Samurai*


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Citizen Mission Antarctica for me, a recent trade with Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ricster said:


> Wearing my new arrival today.
> 
> *Seiko Samurai*
> 
> ...


The Samurai looks great in white IMO


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

> But there are, all going according to plan, two new arrivals expected soon - ish!! ............


Just a little update............Postman has just delivered a RLT 16 with a RED second hand.






































Thank you Mr T


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

JoT said:


> The Samurai looks great in white IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JoT, it arrived yesterday and I resized the bracelet this morning. Lovely watch, nice and heavy too. I can't stop looking at it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ricster said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > The Samurai looks great in white IMO
> ...


Ricster - ive got one of these with a black dial... much nicer than a monster (I have 2!) imho! great watch.... Roy are you gonna get any more Ti ones?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Old Raketa, today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ricster said:


> Wearing my new arrival today.
> 
> *Seiko Samurai*
> 
> ...


Hi Ricster, I have to say that Samurai looks lovely in white







I really like the look of them


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This today,

Thanks Roy....superb...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> This today,
> 
> Thanks Roy....superb...


So you were the lucky sod that was in the right place at the right time









Show us the rest of it then Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As expected I`ve changed over to this....

*Invicta Ghost Diver, Miyota 82** Series 21 Jewels*


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

JoT said:


> Superocean this morning


Looking good John,

Great weekend

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Old Raketa, today


Nice one Alan


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Heavy Metal Today Zeno Carre Val 7750










Cheers Mal


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Omega Speedmaster from 1965 for me today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mal52 said:


> Heavy Metal Today Zeno Carre Val 7750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Zeno









Love that mesh
















Where did you get it and how much did it cost?


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

This one for me

Martin


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mal, that zeno/mesh combo looks superb









mac, when are we going to see more pics of that 'minimalist' seiko (gorgeous














) that, i think you got from paulus??

had this on today-










i seem to get a new watch and keep it on for ages, then my other watches don't get a look in









have a great weekend, john


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mal52 said:
> 
> 
> > Heavy Metal Today Zeno Carre Val 7750
> ...


Hi Mach

Its a Jurgen bought it in from the States of another forum at a good price 

Cheers Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> mal, that zeno/mesh combo looks superb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wearing it overnight so it can be shown here, it`s now on a green HDN which seems to suit it better, mind you I would like to try it on a suitable `blasted` bracelet









BTW cool Seiko you have there









*Seiko-Yao `5` 21 Jewel 7S26A.*




















Mal52 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mal52 said:
> ...


Thanks, I`ll have to keep my eye out for one


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Oris Regulator


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

yup, that's the one mac, it's a proper 'stunner'









ron, i'd never seen that model of oris until you posted a pic the other day-a really coool looking watch









regards,john.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Been wearing my latest and "only" Mr T watch







- arrived mid morning.










Iam rather smitten by it

























Pologies for rushed photo..............better one later.


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Wearing this today........










Â£12.50 special from the NEXT sale......

Sort of reminds me of a more expensive watch!!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Superocean this morning


Me too


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just wrist testing this b4 it goes to Daventry!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Ron Jr said:


> Oris Regulator


Super looker,always fancied one of theese and lo and behold a certain gentleman in Bolton just listed one in his last update at a great price to









missed the bloody thing by a whisker ho hum,







anybody got one and decides to sell give me shout.

Martin


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

kzaw'

those panny style watches have been really growing on me of late, i think i'll scuttle off down town tomorrow and see if i can find one
















regards,john.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Just wrist testing this b4 it goes to Daventry!


ooh delightful, lovely pic. Please keep me in mind should you ever have another "spare"









Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mart broad said:


> Ron Jr said:
> 
> 
> > Oris Regulator
> ...


Ron stop it, youre costing me a fortune!









Id love one of these too, is that the original strap?!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Probably the RLT chronometer


Mmmmm... if you ever want to sell it, Jase









I was wearing this (just serviced and need to check its timekeeping ... must take a better picture of it; this one is very unflattering!


----------

